# Rescued pregnant cat- need advice



## ericalynn429 (Apr 9, 2006)

I was browsing through craigslist and came across a post of a woman looking for someone to take in her pregnant cat as she didnt have time to commit to her and her kittens. I went to pick mittens up. She doesnt know when mittens was bred so im not sure when to expect the little ones! I have experience bottle feeding and stimulating kittens to go potty, im a stay at home mom so i have more than enough time to commit to everyone! 

Ive only had her for 2 days. First day she hid alot, but came out when ticked at. Today she is roaming around the house, purring and rubbing up against everyone and everything! Shes such a sweet cat and i think i plan on keeping her!! I started her on kitten food. Im just curious what else i can do for her. She hasnt trusted me enough to feel her belly, so im not sure if kittens are moving yet. I uploaded some pictures, can you tell by these how much longer she may have. i dont know her "normal" size to compare her to. This is her 3rd litter. She is 3 years old...thats all i know. It wouldnt let me upload pictures to this site so i added them on my facebook: 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/albu ... 1153338475

Any advice would be appreciate!! :wink


----------



## serenitylove (Mar 27, 2009)

ericalynn429 said:


> I was browsing through craigslist and came across a post of a woman looking for someone to take in her pregnant cat as she didnt have time to commit to her and her kittens. I went to pick mittens up. She doesnt know when mittens was bred so im not sure when to expect the little ones! I have experience bottle feeding and stimulating kittens to go potty, im a stay at home mom so i have more than enough time to commit to everyone!
> 
> Ive only had her for 2 days. First day she hid alot, but came out when ticked at. Today she is roaming around the house, purring and rubbing up against everyone and everything! Shes such a sweet cat and i think i plan on keeping her!! I started her on kitten food. Im just curious what else i can do for her. She hasnt trusted me enough to feel her belly, so im not sure if kittens are moving yet. I uploaded some pictures, can you tell by these how much longer she may have. i dont know her "normal" size to compare her to. This is her 3rd litter. She is 3 years old...thats all i know. It wouldnt let me upload pictures to this site so i added them on my facebook:
> 
> ...


aw what a gorgeous cat babe she looks quiet far along once she settled watch her tummy with mine once i can see kittens kicking well i know she in last 10 days or so that said i have one about the same size as yours and it just a waiting game they do eat less last few days and can get manic about licking there lady bits look forward to seeing the kittys


----------



## crystal_ds (Mar 3, 2009)

wow she is gorgeous and definitely looks very far along! i just had a foster cat give birth yesterday morning and she didn't have any of the signs that i found to look for on the internet. she is confined to one room and she did start meowing a lot and wanted me to be with her. she only did the 'call' thing once. i didn't know when she was going to go until her waters broke! and even then it was several hours before the contractions started. she didn't start nesting until after the water broke so i think all cats are different. good luck and i can't wait to see pics of the kittens, she will surely make pretty babies as she is beautiful


----------

